# AIO für TUF 3080?



## Dr-Best (18. August 2021)

Hallo,
kennt jemand eine AIO für die TUF 3080?
Die Alphacool Eiswolf 2 passt leider nicht für die TUF sondern nur für ROG Strix etc. der Support meint zwar das eine Variante für die TUF in Planung sei aber nicht wann.

Alternativ, was wäre denn sonst eine gute Wasserkühlungslösung für die TUF, kommt man da Preislich auf das selbe?

Ich Danke euch.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. August 2021)

> Hallo,
> kennt jemand eine AIO für die TUF 3080?


Nein, von Bykski gibt es auch nichts.



> Alternativ, was wäre denn sonst eine gute Wasserkühlungslösung für die TUF, kommt man da Preislich auf das selbe?



Nein, da zahlst du mehr.









						Aquatuning Germany
					






					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## Dr-Best (18. August 2021)

Schade aber danke dir.


----------

